# Uber & Spotify partnership. Slap to the face of Uberdrivers



## Pascal O.

I feel this, and many actions prior to this, conveys what Uber's priorities are. While your drivers are complaining of wear & tear on their cars w/ low pay, falling demands w/ saturated markets, unfair ratings from entitled & often rude & disrespectful passengers, Uber in their board meeting room where everything is made of gold & diamonds [exaggerating here  ] asks "how can we improve the experience of these already SPOILED pax? Lets make them control the music in our Uberslave's cars thru a Spotify partnership! Great!"

http://www.dailydot.com/business/uber-spotify-app-integration/

Really Uber?

I can see it now:

pax: "Hey (driver's name), I want to play my music in your car, do you have an aux"
driver: no sir/ma'am, but I have the radio if you like
pax: never mind (then the pax gives the driver a 1-star) 

In another scenario, since I do happen to have an aux in my 2011 Honda accord, I can see these entitled pax asking me to turn up the volume to their favorite song to a level I am not comfortable driving w/ and then giving me a 1-3star rating just because I didn't let them "turn-up" (this means party really loud) 

My point is Uber should get their priorities in check. In my early days, about 3 months ago, I used not mind pax controlling my music since I do have an aux & bluetooth. But with the list of Uberdriver issues now, it's my music or no music.

Most of my riders like my music & often compliment it but am not looking forward to pax doing $6 ($4.80 after Uber's cut) trips asking to control my music. You better TIP


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

well until the drivers of the world unite under one banner, the capitalist pigs of Uber will continue to shove terrible ideas like this down drivers' throats.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Pascal O. said:


> I feel this, and many actions prior to this, conveys what Uber's priorities are. While your drivers are complaining of wear & tear on their cars w/ low pay, falling demands w/ saturated markets, unfair ratings from entitled & often rude & disrespectful passengers, Uber in their board meeting room where everything is made of gold & diamonds [exaggerating here  ] asks "how can we improve the experience of these already SPOILED pax? Lets make them control the music in our Uberslave's cars! Great!"
> 
> Really Uber?
> 
> I can see it now:
> 
> pax: "Hey (driver's name), I want to play my music in your car, do you have an aux"
> driver: no sir/ma'am, but I have the radio if you like
> pax: never mind (then the pax gives the driver a 1-star)
> 
> In another scenario, since I do happen to have on aux in my 2011 Honda accord, I can see these entitled pax asking me to turn up the volume to their favorite song to a level I am not comfortable driving w/ and then giving me a 1-3star rating just because I didn't let them "turn-up" (this means party really loud)
> 
> My point is Uber should get their priorities in check. In my early days, about 3 months ago, I used to be all for pax controlling my music & all since I do have an aux & bluetooth. But with the list of Uberdriver issues now, it's my music or no music.
> 
> Most of my riders like my music & often compliment it but am not looking forward to pax doing $6 ($4.80 after Uber's cut) trips asking to control my music. You better TIP


This particular issue is the makings of a LOT of potential law suits. Bad move on Uber's part. It's hard enough to get the drunks home without being distracted by their perpetual disturbances and the times when one tolerates the music because of SURGE. But it is both highly distracting and annoying as all hell. Just a vehicle full of loud obnoxious drunks is punishment enough. Adding LOUD music (what's next? Video games played at ear bursting sounds?) only adds another UNSAFE condition for the drivers.


----------



## Fauxknight

I don't get it, at best they can make your Uber phone play music, they have no control over the car radio unless the driver allows if in on way or another.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Fauxknight said:


> I don't get it, at best they can make your Uber phone play music, they have no control over the car radio unless the driver allows if in on way or another.


I will admit to already shopping for a portable bluetooth speaker (that I can control the vol. on) that would be possibly available at certain surge rates only (or a monetary contribution ) More than likely just for surges though. Keep 'em distracted so I don't have to listen to their mostly vile spew. Many the sexual life bullshit spiels has been off the charts recently. I had one pax apologize recently because it was both real and pretty stupidly vile. God some of these women are ignorant.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

scrurbscrud said:


> I will admit to already shopping for a portable bluetooth speaker (that I can control the vol. on) that would be possibly available at certain surge rates only (or a monetary contribution ) More than likely just for surges though. Keep 'em distracted so I don't have to listen to their mostly vile spew. Many the sexual life bullshit spiels has been off the charts recently. I had one pax apologize recently because it was both real and pretty stupidly vile. God some of these women are ignorant.


Your passengers are talking to you about their sex life? Yeesh. People just aren't as classy as they were around 50-60 years ago.


----------



## scrurbscrud

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Your passengers are talking to you about their sex life? Yeesh. People just aren't as classy as they were around 50-60 years ago.


I try to mind my own business and that seems to foster a pax mindset that they can talk about anything. I'd be ashamed to have anyone hear the kinds of conversations I've heard. These people have no self respect whatsoever. That's part of why I'd consider music even if semi-loud to be kind of a driver blessing. I just have to have vol. control


----------



## alex589

Yesterday, pax told me one driver offer him donuts and soft drinks...such an idiot!! How about Uber First Time Free Bxxw Job?


----------



## Pascal O.

Fauxknight said:


> I don't get it, at best they can make your Uber phone play music, they have no control over the car radio unless the driver allows if in on way or another.


Firstly, Uber is integrating the Spotify app into the passenger & driver's Uber app -- w/ the driver's phone connected to the car speakers. Hence, the pax can control the music from their Uber app wirelessly.

Secondly, such a move increases the passenger's expectations of an Uber driver. Which will cost drivers in the long-term -- especially those whose cars don't offer an aux since we are talking about cars btw 2005-2015 in most markets -- as they could get lower ratings & thus be deactivated.

Uber knows that we Uberdrivers are nth but a revolutionized form of taxi drivers. Thus, if they wish to make us go the extra mile by recommending we:

offer to charge the client's phone
water, snacks and the lot
texting & calling passengers (even though the app already notifies them of our arrival)
keep a clean & neat car
& soon "allow the pax to become the DJ's of the car"
Uber needs to pay the drivers accordingly. Don't drop fares, allow an influx of drivers into the various markets and claim higher demand while still expecting a Gold Star customer service. There is sth called "overhead cost" & as of this writing, the drivers are paying thru their noses & thus making little to no profit.

Why drive if you can't make $$? Unless this is a hobby in which case I wish I were THAT financially comfortable

Yes we do have the right to deny a request for the pax to control the music but that could end up being the difference btw a 5-star vs a 2-star ratings from a pax.

Do you get it now?


----------



## pengduck

Pascal O. said:


> I feel this, and many actions prior to this, conveys what Uber's priorities are. While your drivers are complaining of wear & tear on their cars w/ low pay, falling demands w/ saturated markets, unfair ratings from entitled & often rude & disrespectful passengers, Uber in their board meeting room where everything is made of gold & diamonds [exaggerating here  ] asks "how can we improve the experience of these already SPOILED pax? Lets make them control the music in our Uberslave's cars thru a Spotify partnership! Great!"
> 
> http://www.dailydot.com/business/uber-spotify-app-integration/
> 
> Really Uber?
> 
> I can see it now:
> 
> pax: "Hey (driver's name), I want to play my music in your car, do you have an aux"
> driver: no sir/ma'am, but I have the radio if you like
> pax: never mind (then the pax gives the driver a 1-star)
> 
> In another scenario, since I do happen to have an aux in my 2011 Honda accord, I can see these entitled pax asking me to turn up the volume to their favorite song to a level I am not comfortable driving w/ and then giving me a 1-3star rating just because I didn't let them "turn-up" (this means party really loud)
> 
> My point is Uber should get their priorities in check. In my early days, about 3 months ago, I used to be all for pax controlling my music & all since I do have an aux & bluetooth. But with the list of Uberdriver issues now, it's my music or no music.
> 
> Most of my riders like my music & often compliment it but am not looking forward to pax doing $6 ($4.80 after Uber's cut) trips asking to control my music. You better TIP


I don't have to offer Sh*t I am and independent contractor. Just ask Uber!


----------



## Tx rides

scrurbscrud said:


> This particular issue is the makings of a LOT of potential law suits. Bad move on Uber's part. It's hard enough to get the drunks home without being distracted by their perpetual disturbances and the times when one tolerates the music because of SURGE. But it is both highly distracting and annoying as all hell. Just a vehicle full of loud obnoxious drunks is punishment enough. Adding LOUD music (what's next? Video games played at ear bursting sounds?) only adds another UNSAFE condition for the drivers.


Our company has always tried to keep our rules and regulations at a minimum for our clients, but we actually had to create a loud music policy for our minibus, because too many passengers were creating a dangerous environment for all. We left this policy in place for all vehicles. The sound control is totally up to the driver. As is the responsibility to not be endangered.

I have already had a couple of drivers ask if we are going to put an exception in play for the new BMW which has a kick ass surround sound system for the entertainment center


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tx rides said:


> Our company has always tried to keep our rules and regulations at a minimum for our clients, but we actually had to create a loud music policy for our minibus, because too many passengers were creating a dangerous environment for all. We left this policy in place for all vehicles. The sound control is totally up to the driver. As is the responsibility to not be endangered.
> 
> I have already had a couple of drivers ask if we are going to put an exception in play for the new BMW which has a kick ass surround sound system for the entertainment center


I think we all understand that if the PAYDAY is right we WILL put up with a LOT from pax.


----------



## Tx rides

scrurbscrud said:


> I think we all understand that if the PAYDAY is right we WILL put up with a LOT from pax.


Fine line between annoying and flat out dangerous. Admittedly, The difference with our model of business is we don't solicit clientele which would put a driver or other passengers at risk, there is that


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tx rides said:


> Fine line between annoying and flat out dangerous. Admittedly, The difference with our model of business is we don't solicit clientele which would put a driver or other passengers at risk, there is that


You don't run the same market and probably wouldn't EVEN be interested in that segment. It's not pretty work that's for damn sure.


----------



## Tx rides

scrurbscrud said:


> You don't run the same market and probably wouldn't EVEN be interested in that segment. It's not pretty work that's for damn sure.


We did more with the bus when we provided shuttle type service. Now that our first town car is aging out, we do have some drivers interested in some of the cheaper runs. Since we let our drivers keep the cars at home, we would only do the on-demand Runs if we have a steady centrally located driver base.
Even when we start this, we will not be pursuing the 2 AM drunks. I feel zero obligations to deal with them. I managed a nightclub, and I suppose we were old-fashioned, the idea of pouring liquor down everyone's throat until closing time and opening the floodgate was just irresponsible. Now it seems the bars, the public, the city officials, etc. believe that these drunks are entitled to cheap on-demand service. I don't


----------



## scrurbscrud

Tx rides said:


> Now it seems the bars, the public, the city officials, etc. believe that these drunks are entitled to cheap on-demand service. I don't


I don't do after 10p.m. without surge. Let the other dumb asses have that business. It's bad enough to drive with sober pax for std. rate. No way in HELL for drunks. No WAY.


----------



## duggles

Pascal O. said:


> Thus, if they wish to make us go the extra mile by recommending we:
> 
> offer to charge the client's phone
> water, snacks and the lot
> texting & calling passengers (even though the app already notifies them of our arrival)
> keep a clean & neat clean car
> & soon "allow the pax to become the DJ's of the car"


All of these are services that should be rewarded with tips. Do this for your Lyft riders and the tips will likely be significantly higher. **** your Uber riders who have no option to tip and do NOT offer any of these services.

If you get emails from Uber about this new Spotify option, reply to them that when they add in-app tipping you will be happy to offer additional services.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

I don't do the post 10 PM thing either....mostly because the level of snot increases with the onboarding of booze. The other is that those hours here in Indy present an abundance of those sweet (non compensatory) 5 dollar trips. NO THANKS.....I will do 10 30 dollars trips instead of 30 10 dollar trips all week long. Uber needs to put down the bong and start paying attention. Marketing through word of mouth worked very well initially but that train has left the station. It's time to invest some money into this golden egg laying goose. I sense a "smartest guy in the room" mentality from Uber mgt. and that aint gonna cut it if they want to take this thing beyond start up to established alternative to taxis. They need to understand that drivers are the ones with skin in the game and should be treated accordingly. That will take some better cooperation and communication between Uber and it's rolling assets. Either that or somebody else will. If Uber thinks that this job market they surf which provides an abundance of drivers will last forever then they need to think again. First one to treat drivers as professionals wins all the marbles.


----------



## Pascal O.

duggles said:


> All of these are services that should be rewarded with tips. Do this for your Lyft riders and the tips will likely be significantly higher. **** your Uber riders who have no option to tip and do NOT offer any of these services.
> 
> If you get emails from Uber about this new Spotify option, reply to them that when they add in-app tipping you will be happy to offer additional services.


I only listed those as the "expectations" of Uber. Personally, I:

offer a phone charge (if they are nice & not cold/demanding)
play music via bluetooth from my iPod (unless they say no music -- which has only happened once)
keep a clean car (I am a neat person regardless & my ratings would dip)
I NEVER offered water or snacks as I felt that never made any sense. Moreover, I stopped offering gum when I noticed pax would often leave the wrapper hidden behind the front seats in the magazine/holster compartment -- that was so insulting

Just for the record, my rating as of this writing is a 4.87 so I know all the other "extras" aren't needed


----------



## duggles

Pascal O. said:


> I NEVER offered water or snacks as I felt that never made any sense. Moreover, I stopped offering gum when I noticed pax would often leave the wrapper hidden behind the front seats in the magazine/holster compartment -- that was so insulting


When I offered gum, I would also offer to take the trash from the wrapper but they would seem insulted, telling me they would put it in their purses or pockets. I would still find them in the door handles then.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

I don't offer anything but a safe ride and good conversation !


----------



## Pascal O.

duggles said:


> When I offered gum, I would also offer to take the trash from the wrapper but they would seem insulted, telling me they would put it in their purses or pockets. I would still find them in the door handles then.


Same here. Driving for Uber/Lyft has enlightened me on just how selfish & inconsiderate many ppl are. From ppl standing in a inconvenient spot expecting me to halt traffic just to pick them up, to leaving trash from bottles to gum wrappers in my car -- now I look behind the front seats after each pax drop -- to making me wait 8-10mins only to be heading down the road on a 2mile trip & NO TIP.

Oh well. Some $$ is better than no $$. Glad I only do this part-time


----------



## Chicago-uber

Pax can play whatever the **** they want... However, I will not tolerate loud music. It's not safe, distracting as hell.


----------



## Uberslave

The American youth is a spoilt ugly bunch. ( the urban punks I encounter daily) Dont know about the Midwest folk maybe they are good people like in the movies.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

I have offered this service for a long time via a backseat iPad, linked to my own music library -- but I think that allowing the passenger to control music via spotify is over the top, and makes working conditions even worse for drivers.

If Uber insists on this, I will remove the fuse for my car audio system...


----------



## justabass

Got an email today about signing up for a new rider promotion which requires a aux jack in my car lol


----------



## No-tippers-suck

I COULDN'T AGREE MORE WITH ALL COMMENTS THIS TIME !
sometimes it's like 50% 50% lol.. but this sounds like we all agree to 100% that none of us wants that spotify nonsense !

I just wrote earlier in another post what I am usually saying if someone touches my radio buttons (1 Star guarantee for the passenger) without asking me for permission first.
I mean I don't want to be a dick and if I have nice people that are in a good mood and I feel comfortable I do the best I can do but all this goes way to far !!!

Usually I would say: *"This is not a party bus, also you didn't pay for a party bus, I want to feel comfortable and safe just as you want too.."*

I have no Bluetooth or aux cable (gladly !!!) usually I make a sad face if someone asks me about it lol...... just to avoid a bad rating.
But if I had Aux, well depends on the people and their respect.
let's say long distance trip and some nice tunes in an acceptable volume - nothing against that ! 
but not those idiots that start getting loud and thinking they are sitting in a party bus.. no way !


----------



## No-tippers-suck

duggles said:


> When I offered gum, I would also offer to take the trash from the wrapper but they would seem insulted, telling me they would put it in their purses or pockets. I would still find them in the door handles then.


same here bro'

Last week a guy that acted like a diva "do you have Water'? No sorry I don't do that anymore..
umm... what about gum? No sorry..
Then his friend from the rearseat gave him gum.. he seriously wanted to give me the wrapper and said, 
can you trash that for me?
I said : seriously??? just put it in your pocket for now.

I saw later how he put it in the passenger door pocket.. thinking I didn't see it..
I knew the request was on the the other guys app and his behavior was absolutely friendly.. so I knew I can't blame him with a 1 star.

When we arrived and the frontseat idiot got out I kinda yelled, Hey Sir you forgot your phone.. he turned around (IDIOT!!!)
and then I said "oh no sorry I was just a gum wrapper.. then I threw it to the curb next to him.

Well I was thinking what if this idiot would have had an iphone 6plus ??
would I feel guilty bringing it to my "phoneguy ?"

Tough decision !


----------



## chi1cabby

Pascal O. said:


> Firstly, Uber is integrating the Spotify app into the passenger's Uber app & not the driver's.


If that is true, it just goes to show that Uber has No Intention of Ever Integrating "In App" Tipping in the Uber Rider App!


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Very dis-a-pointing :-O

I recently had a drunk but very nice guy that thought he was always giving tip thru the App, I said no that's not possible, sure you mean Lyft..
He's like "..no Uber !!!" and he showed me his app and then I saw oh yeah that's for "UBERTAXI" but we don't have it in LA, it's only in those cities where Uber X is still not allowed.

He said Oh man then I was a dick to all my friendly drivers?? I am so sorry..
I'm like "..don't worry you know we don't expect tip anyways, just be a nice person that's fine.."
He dropped a $10 !! :-D God bless him lol


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

Orlando_Driver said:


> I don't offer anything but a safe ride and good conversation !


Not even a sexy wardrobe?


----------



## chi1cabby

I'm tweeting this thread to reporters to show them what Uber's "Partner Drivers" think about this Uber & Spotify Partnership.

Here are other OT threads:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...y-to-let-passengers-become-backseat-djs.6987/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/so-g...hey-are-letting-pax-play-dj-via-spotify.7036/


----------



## chi1cabby

Pascal O. said:


> Secondly, such a move increases the passenger's expectations of an Uber driver. Which will cost drivers in the long-term -- especially those whose cars don't offer an aux since we are talking about cars btw 2005-2015 in most markets -- as they could get lower ratings & thus be deactivated


Excellent observation!
Drivers with cars without Aux Port or Bluetooth are screwed as they'll get lower Star Rating from the spoilt Paxs, and will be deactivated! Who needs such junkyard cars on Uber's platform anyway, right Uber?


----------



## pUber_driver

What about the additional data usage charges for those of who are using personal devices?????????????

Pre_uber: (_!_)
During_Uber: (_O_)


----------



## duggles

chi1cabby said:


> Excellent observation!
> Drivers with cars without Aux Port or Bluetooth are screwed as they'll get lower Star Rating from the spoilt Paxs, and will be deactivated! Who needs such junkyard cars on Uber's platform anyway, right Uber?


Right? My nice, clean, roomy, AWD, black SUV that is 6 years old just won't cut it anymore. So much for a large, clean, plush, roomy ride that handles Colorado snowstorms like a beast... I don't have an aux so I'll just go **** myself.


----------



## Actionjax

I got an email and had to sign an NDA last week on something they were doing here in this market. The Aux Jack was required to participate. Thing is here in Canada there is no Spotify. So not sure what they plan to do.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

duggles said:


> Right? My nice, clean, roomy, AWD, black SUV that is 6 years old just won't cut it anymore. So much for a large, clean, plush, roomy ride that handles Colorado snowstorms like a beast... I don't have an aux so I'll just go **** myself.


that's right. you might as well drive it headfirst into the dump.


----------



## Pascal O.

I read BusinessInsider daily & it looks like they got our complaints from the Uberpeople forum about the recently announced Uber & Spotify partnership. Moreover, they actually quoted me twice 

BusinessInsider article:

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-spotify-deal-upsets-drivers-2014-11

Other Uberdrivers & I were also quoted by FastCompany too:

http://www.fastcompany.com/3038668/...-already-dreading-the-new-spotify-partnership

TheNextWeb article:

http://thenextweb.com/opinion/2014/11/17/think-ubers-deal-spotify-awful-idea/

Good to see the Uberdriver frustrations are picking up in the news!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Pascal O. said:


> I read BusinessInsider daily & it looks like they got our complaints from the Uberpeople forum about the recently announced Uber & Spotify partnership. Moreover, they actually quoted me twice
> 
> BusinessInsider article:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-spotify-deal-upsets-drivers-2014-11
> 
> Good to see the Uberdriver frustrations are picking up in the news!


hell yeah man I'm telling you this Uber driver revolution story is HOT. Everyone share it everywhere you can.


----------



## pUber_driver

Pascal O. said:


> I read BusinessInsider daily & it looks like they got our complaints from the Uberpeople forum about the recently announced Uber & Spotify partnership. Moreover, they actually quoted me twice
> 
> BusinessInsider article:
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-spotify-deal-upsets-drivers-2014-11
> 
> Good to see the Uberdriver frustrations are picking up in the news!


i wonder what the guys who tell drivers to just quit uber if we're gonna ***** about uber have to say now. Good job guys !

Uber complainers: 1
Uber fan boys: 0


----------



## mp775

According to this article, drivers have to opt in for the Spotify streaming to work (and it does apparently stream through the _driver's_ phone, not the passenger's, so the driver can be subjected to the rider's music before being subjected to the rider).

Con: Ratings might take a hit simply for not opting in

Pro: If you do opt in, rider's choice of music might be a valuable pre-screening of the rider and give you the ability to preemptively cancel.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

At the moment, there is a toggle for this while signing in. I use T-Mobile for my Uber phone, so I am not impacted by extra data charges (music streaming is free with T-mobile), but I am still rather unlikely to offer the service. If it does actually allow us to see customer's music while en-route, I might "change my tune", because I can profile people with aggressive taste in music and avoid them.


----------



## pUber_driver

pUber_driver said:


> What about the additional data usage charges for those of who are using personal devices?????????????
> 
> Pre_uber: (_!_)
> During_Uber: (_O_)


There is a big concern for data usage here. The more I work the more the data I have to use to satisfy trust fund dicks.

Also another major concern is. This will create an additional revenue stream for uber even if this is only going to work for customers who already have spotify. What is the drivers cut. After all it is my equipment and data


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver

Perhaps a large number of us should request a 2-3% fee rebate to opt into the Spotify service. I don't see how it benefits me to do so if Uber is giving me nothing in exchange.


----------



## duggles

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> Perhaps a large number of us should request a 2-3% fee rebate to opt into the Spotify service. I don't see how it benefits me to do so if Uber is giving me nothing in exchange.


Uber is giving you a job! And beyond that, a reason for living. Be grateful for them and shut yo mouth.


----------



## grams777

https://get.uber.com/spotify/

It doesn't use the passengers data....

"It only takes a minute to set up. Choose any song from the Spotify catalog or set a playlist before your trip begins. Either way, it won't use any data."


----------



## stefX

I use the uber iphone my personal is an android. So i dont understand how this is going to work. First...i would have to hook up each phone to my bluetooth...not doing that...there are like 10 steps to do that and i can only register so many phones. The only other option is an aux, i dont have one which has kinda been a life saver for my ears ans speakers. My problem is when people want to blast the volume...and blow my speakers out. Im not too thrilled about this. I cant really see to many people using this.


----------



## grams777

stefX said:


> I use the uber iphone my personal is an android. So i dont understand how this is going to work. First...i would have to hook up each phone to my bluetooth...not doing that...there are like 10 steps to do that and i can only register so many phones. The only other option is an aux, i dont have one which has kinda been a life saver for my ears ans speakers. My problem is when people want to blast the volume...and blow my speakers out. Im not too thrilled about this. I cant really see to many people using this.


More details here:
http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music

It gets confusing for those who already use voice navigation, or bluetooth or aux for other things. It looks specifically for aux in rather than bluetooth at this point. See uber blog post. And yes, the driver pays for the data unless you still have the uber provided phone.

.....
What if I don't have an auxiliary port?
At this time, having an auxiliary port is the only way to connect Music. We're working to enable bluetooth and we'll let you know when that becomes available.


----------



## scrurbscrud

It will be much easier for drivers who can handle the space required to just install a bluetooth speaker that pax can link to and play their own tunz.


----------



## duggles

Can't imagine this working at all on the Uber-provided phones given that their 3G could barely handle the data requirements of their own app, the only app operating on the phone.


----------



## scrurbscrud

duggles said:


> Can't imagine this working at all on the Uber-provided phones given that their 3G could barely handle the data requirements of their own app, the only app operating on the phone.


Don't know why Spotify would even be needed. Some drivers have been providing bluetooth speaker hookups for pax for quite awhile now.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

From: http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#faq

"
*How will this affect Turn by Turn Navigation?*

Voice navigation will not be available when Music is enabled."

So your rider will have his tunes, and you will need to stare at the screen to get directions! And, the driver gets to pay for the data!

Rider gets his tunes, but possibly less safe ride. 
Uber gets their name in the news.
The "partner"/driver gets the annoyance and may end up paying to boot!

This seems like a well hyped solution to a problem that did not exist!


----------



## scrurbscrud

Oc_DriverX said:


> From: http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#faq
> 
> "
> *How will this affect Turn by Turn Navigation?*
> 
> Voice navigation will not be available when Music is enabled."
> 
> So your rider will have his tunes, and you will need to stare at the screen to get directions!


No way I'll relinquish voice. I use a bluetooth earbud in one ear so the pax don't have to listen to it. Very handy when music is loud too. I can also plug in the other ear.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

From an NBC story on the announcement:
"A member of the press asked about the potential "tension" for drivers who have to suffer through riders' music choices, but Kalanick downplayed the concern."

Thanks for thinking of us Travis!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Oc_DriverX said:


> From an NBC story on the announcement:
> "A member of the press asked about the potential "tension" for drivers who have to suffer through riders' music choices, but Kalanick downplayed the concern."
> 
> Thanks for thinking of us Travis!


"Don't worry about those idiots. Any other questions?"


----------



## justabass

Re: Special Uber Partner Promotion
No thanks....no Spotify for me. I'll work for Lyft before I allow passengers to control my radio. Maybe if passengers had a way to tip I might consider it. Thanks

Sent from my iPad
On Nov 16, 2014, at 8:30 PM, [email protected] wrote:
Hi Scott -

On Friday, November 21, Uber Nashville will be orchestrating a special new experience for our users. In order to make this a success, we need your help! The goal with any promotion we do is to surprise and delight Uber users. In an effort to keep the surprise under wraps, only a selected group of partners who commit to participating in the promotion will receive the details.

Here's what we can tell you now:


The promotion will take place in Nashville from 2pm - 6pm on Friday, November 21.

Your vehicle must have an auxiliary port to participate.

The promotion will be fun, exciting, and innovative!

Amazingly I got a reply! I was shocked!

[Uber] Re: Re: Special Uber Partner Promotion
*Leah at Uber* (Uber)

Nov 17 03:42

No problem, Scott!

Participating in this promotion it totally up to you. Thanks for being an Uber Partner! Have a great week!

Best,

Leah

*Uber Support*

uber.com | facebook.com/uber |@uber


----------



## Rockwall

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> At the moment, there is a toggle for this while signing in. I use T-Mobile for my Uber phone, so I am not impacted by extra data charges (music streaming is free with T-mobile), but I am still rather unlikely to offer the service. If it does actually allow us to see customer's music while en-route, I might "change my tune", because I can profile people with aggressive taste in music and avoid them.


Clarification: music streaming is not counted in your T-MOBILE LTE data quota. However, commercial breaks are using your data, as they use different Server/IP , unless you have premium music account


----------



## LookyLou

No Taylor Swift on Spotify. No Spotify in my car. I'm standing behind Taylor on this.


----------



## scrurbscrud

I'm a little mystified (not unusual) that Uber requested an aux. jack for Spotify, noted from our guy in Nashville's email exchange. I'm presuming they can just hook up Spotify through a bluetooth connection into (whatever system the driver may provide) as well? It might only amount to a link just to open the app through Uber or something? Seems like a lot of hoopola for nothing. Seems like any pax could open their own Spotify app and run it through a bluetooth system in car connection?


----------



## grams777

scrurbscrud said:


> Seems like a lot of hoopola for nothing. Seems like any pax could open their own Spotify app and run it through a bluetooth system in car connection?


To be fair, I do understand where Uber is coming from on this. Pax generally are hesitant to connect their phones, ask for a radio station change, or use a separate setup to select the music. I did some experimenting before with a spotify remote app, and some pax would use it when I explained it. And when they did, it seemed to go well. Nothing significantly unruly. But the number of rides it worked out on was pretty minimal. The setup was also complex.

No, I am not really Travis for posting something partially supporting an Uber decision. This can be witnessed from the other 99% of my posts.


----------



## Jay2dresq

I have unlimited data on my personal line, I still don't like this idea. They're essentially putting a jukebox in your car that you have to pay for, but the customer gets to use for free. I'll put a jukebox in my car, but like the local diner, I want $0.50/song. If I was paid per song, I'd be more willing to participate. 

As it is right now, I play a mix of classic rock, 70's, and 80's stuff dumped onto a CD in mp3 format playing at low volume as background filler. Nothing offensive, nothing loud. Nobody's ever complained about it, or asked me to change the music. I haven't had anyone ask to use my aux input yet... but I don't usually keep a cord for it in the car anyway. I've owned the car for 3 years, and yesterday was the first time ever that I used the aux input.


----------



## scrurbscrud

grams777 said:


> To be fair, I do understand where Uber is coming for on this. Pax generally are hesitant to connect their phones, ask for a radio station change, or use a separate setup to select the music. I did some experimenting before with a spotify remote app, and some pax would use it when I explained it. And when they did, it seemed to go well. Nothing significantly unruly. But the number of rides it worked out on was pretty minimal. The setup was also complex.


I don't have the equipment currently to allow it. But I do get asked enough by pax on party night with surges to where I don't mind popping a $100 and will use the equipment more for myself anyway. I really doubt too Uber drivers would be stupid enough to pay for gigabite use time if they had to to accommodate Spotify. *If it ain't surge or prime time there will be no mention of availability.* I'll just keep my own phone hooked to it and play my own stuff if they want to hear music.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Eh....I do t have an aux jack or Bluetooth so I don't have to worry about it.

What I am curious about is how a BYOD system would end up paying for the data. Wouldn't the app have to activate your wifi for them to connect? If that's so just deactivate the wifi.

How else would it connect?


----------



## scrurbscrud

UL Driver SF said:


> Eh....I do t have an aux jack or Bluetooth so I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> What I am curious about is how a BYOD system would end up paying for the data. Wouldn't the app have to activate your wifi for them to connect? If that's so just deactivate the wifi.
> 
> How else would it connect?


I noticed in an article that it was supposedly seamless integration into the drivers system. But no one can just hop on yer wifi without permissions either.


----------



## grams777

UL Driver SF said:


> Eh....I do t have an aux jack or Bluetooth so I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> What I am curious about is how a BYOD system would end up paying for the data. Wouldn't the app have to activate your wifi for them to connect? If that's so just deactivate the wifi.
> 
> How else would it connect?


The setup seems somewhat similar to how Spotify currently works with a remote and host phone. The remote merely directs the host phone which is the one that actually plays the music.

Basically the pax acts as an independent remote, it has no direction connection at all with any of the driver's systems.

It merely initiates a signal to stream the music from Uber/Spotify which then gets pushed/streamed to the vehicle through the Uber partner app.


----------



## Jay2dresq

I would assume that the music player would be integrated into the driver app, and the passenger would create a playlist on their phone, and then it would be sent via their passenger app to your driver app over the mobile network, then your driver app will retrieve the music and play it.


----------



## grams777

I just noticed in the video at:
http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#video

There is an interesting last sentence ending the video:
"And music is now a part of a 5-star Uber ride."

Other references in the video:
"It's a new way you can provide a 5-star experience and continue to get high ratings."


----------



## UL Driver SF

Hmmm...then why would they need an aux jack?

Seems that they could just run this through their phone on an aux jack.

However I bet a clever code writer could use this to gain access to a persons phone.


----------



## grams777

UL Driver SF said:


> Hmmm...then why would they need an aux jack?


Aux is usually a more reliable way to route audio out of a phone. They could do bluetooth also, but it gets trickier in some apps.


----------



## UL Driver SF

grams777 said:


> Aux is usually a more reliable way to route audio out of a phone. They could do bluetooth also, but it gets trickier in some apps.


Ok...but the music is supposedly coming from our phones, not theirs.


----------



## duggles

What if you get music through an aux cable connected to an FM transmitter?


----------



## Lyft4uDC

my car has bleutooth, but no way in HELL am I adding their phone to my system.


----------



## UL Driver SF

That is one way to do it.

I'm just trying to establish the routing and connecting paths.

Like I said...depending on how this is set up a good code writer / hacker might be able to exploit it.

I can see the web site now... Www.nakedhackedubergirls.com.


----------



## grams777

UL Driver SF said:


> Ok...but the music is supposedly coming from our phones, not theirs.


Right, the aux goes from the phone running the Uber Partner app into your car radio.


----------



## grams777

duggles said:


> What if you get music through an aux cable connected to an FM transmitter?


Aux to FM or Bluetooth adapters should work.


----------



## scrurbscrud

grams777 said:


> The setup seems somewhat similar to how Spotify currently works with a remote and host phone. The remote merely directs the host phone which is the one that actually plays the music.
> 
> Basically the pax acts as an independent remote, it has no direction connection at all with any of the driver's systems.
> 
> It merely initiates a signal to stream the music from Uber/Spotify which then gets pushed/streamed to the vehicle through the Uber partner app.


There are still barriers to cross from the pax phone to driver phone and THEN whatever the driver phone is being played in. Pax app/phone with Uber's app would have to integrate with your phone and already granted permissions (r sumthin)

If I can route my phone through bluetooth to a SEPARATE playing device that allows them to pass through it might work. I just don't want them jacking with any of my other stuff on bluetooth, headset/nav, etc. I'm sure as hell not going to be diddling around trying to get give their bluetooth permissions before I start rolling.


----------



## scrurbscrud

UL Driver SF said:


> Hmmm...then why would they need an aux jack?
> 
> Seems that they could just run this through their phone on an aux jack.
> 
> However I bet a clever code writer could use this to gain access to a persons phone.


Having to jack in doesn't address the seamless integration feature does it. I mean they'd have to plug in. That isn't seamless.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

Could Uber be using a low range radio frequency for this? ie: Uber asks the driver to have their radio tuned into station xx.xx am/fm; and when a rider gets in the car the frequency will pick up the signal?


----------



## scrurbscrud

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Could Uber be using a low range radio frequency for this? ie: Uber asks the driver to have their radio tuned into station xx.xx am/fm; and when a rider gets in the car the frequency will pick up the signal?


I hope not. Those things never seem to work. There is already little to no open frequencies in my area and those types of links are often filled with distortion.

This thing is going to have to work by either hard wire or bluetooth. For seamless integration their stuff has to flow to my phone via bluetooth. I don't know how else they can transmit apart from plugging in hard somewhere.


----------



## UL Driver SF

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Could Uber be using a low range radio frequency for this? ie: Uber asks the driver to have their radio tuned into station xx.xx am/fm; and when a rider gets in the car the frequency will pick up the signal?


I doubt it....as far as I know my phone dos t have an fm transmitter built into it.


----------



## UL Driver SF

scrurbscrud said:


> Having to jack in doesn't address the seamless integration feature does it. I mean they'd have to plug in. That isn't seamless.


No...it doesn't.

So the driver phone jacks in. Then the pax phone still has to talk to the drivers phone.


----------



## Jay2dresq

You don't need to bluetooth or wifi to the passenger's phone. Just like when a pax enters their destination in their phone's app, it shows up on the driver app. The same principle applies. They create a playlist on their phone, and send it to the uber server. The uber server sends it to your driver app, and plays the list. No plugging into or wirelessly connecting to the pax's phone is necessary.

_*"And music is now a part of a 5-star Uber ride."*_

This is very disturbing. It seems to imply that if a driver does not offer this music service, that they are not delivering 5* service. I'm sure you can be the best driver out there, but you don't let them play DJ in your car, its not worth 5*. As we all know, 4* is a vote to fire the driver. Seems to be an underhanded way of forcing us to let spoiled trust fund kids play DJ and blow our speakers out. My Escape Hybrid is a base model hybrid. I still have a base model stereo, which I think sounds pretty damn good at reasonable levels, but it is not designed to be blasted. Not everyone has a high end stereo hooked up to a 1,000+ watt amp.

For now I'll just continue to play classic rock softly in the background. If they ask for a particular FM station, I'll be happy to change the station for them, but I don't want to hand over total control of my radio to them. If the stereo is so loud I can't hear a fire truck coming, or another vehicle's horn, then it is a safety issue, and I don't make compromises when safety is involved.


----------



## grams777

Jay2dresq said:


> _*"And music is now a part of a 5-star Uber ride."*_
> This is very disturbing. It seems to imply that if a driver does not offer this music service, that they are not delivering 5* service. I'm sure you can be the best driver out there, but you don't let them play DJ in your car, its not worth 5*. As we all know, 4* is a vote to fire the driver.


Isn't this another way to say you will be fired if you do not offer this service?


----------



## UL Driver SF

Jay2dresq said:


> You don't need to bluetooth or wifi to the passenger's phone. Just like when a pax enters their destination in their phone's app, it shows up on the driver app. The same principle applies. They create a playlist on their phone, and send it to the uber server. The uber server sends it to your driver app, and plays the list. No plugging into or wirelessly connecting to the pax's phone is necessary.
> 
> _*"And music is now a part of a 5-star Uber ride."*_
> 
> This is very disturbing. It seems to imply that if a driver does not offer this music service, that they are not delivering 5* service. I'm sure you can be the best driver out there, but you don't let them play DJ in your car, its not worth 5*. As we all know, 4* is a vote to fire the driver. Seems to be an underhanded way of forcing us to let spoiled trust fund kids play DJ and blow our speakers out. My Escape Hybrid is a base model hybrid. I still have a base model stereo, which I think sounds pretty damn good at reasonable levels, but it is not designed to be blasted. Not everyone has a high end stereo hooked up to a 1,000+ watt amp.
> 
> For now I'll just continue to play classic rock softly in the background. If they ask for a particular FM station, I'll be happy to change the station for them, but I don't want to hand over total control of my radio to them. If the stereo is so loud I can't hear a fire truck coming, or another vehicle's horn, then it is a safety issue, and I don't make compromises when safety is involved.


Ok...makes sense.


----------



## UL Driver SF

grams777 said:


> Isn't this another way to say you will be fired if you do not offer this service?


Yea...even if I were to change units...I wouldn't offer this.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jay2dresq said:


> You don't need to bluetooth or wifi to the passenger's phone. Just like when a pax enters their destination in their phone's app, it shows up on the driver app. The same principle applies. They create a playlist on their phone, and send it to the uber server. The uber server sends it to your driver app, and plays the list. No plugging into or wirelessly connecting to the pax's phone is necessary.


Do you really think Uber's servers can handle that and what would it do to driver PAID gig usage?


----------



## Jay2dresq

grams777 said:


> Isn't this another way to say you will be fired if you do not offer this service?


Yep. Pretty much.


----------



## Jay2dresq

scrurbscrud said:


> Do you really think Uber's servers can handle that and what would it do to driver PAID gig usage?


What this will do is force drivers on the BYOD plan to either pay a fortune for their data plans, or more likely force them to get a prepaid phone with unlimited data. I believe Cricket is offering phones with unlimited everything for $45/mo, but their coverage sucks, and I imagine the music will constantly stop to buffer.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jay2dresq said:


> What this will do is force drivers on the BYOD plan to either pay a fortune for their data plans, or more likely force them to get a prepaid phone with unlimited data. I believe Cricket is offering phones with unlimited everything for $45/mo, but their coverage sucks, and I imagine the music will constantly stop to buffer.


*If that is the case then absolutely HELL NO! *I am hoping Uber is more intelligent than this B U T if this turns out to be the case, **** Uber for pickpocketing drivers.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

But the goal is to transmit the playlist via the car's audio ... so either Uber will have to 'tell' the driver to keep their AUX cable plugged in to the Uber iPhone and set their radio to the Aux input or they will 'tell' the driver to have the Uber iPhone connected to the car's Bluetooth....but I do wonder if that's a slippery-slope for Uber as they can't 'tell' (read: force) independent contractors what to do; they can only 'suggest' it. In that case the driver has the option to 'opt out' similarly to how drivers choose to 'opt out' of providing free water, etc; which does or does not result in lower ratings (the feedback on this board suggests the latter.)

Further, Uber claims if the vehicle is Spotify-ready, the rider will see an icon next to the car once the driver accepts the ride. This suggests a possible 'opt in' coming soon for drivers.

Lastly, as far as the volume is concerned, the rider can only max out the volume to what you pre-set to on your dash.



Jay2dresq said:


> You don't need to bluetooth or wifi to the passenger's phone. Just like when a pax enters their destination in their phone's app, it shows up on the driver app. The same principle applies. They create a playlist on their phone, and send it to the uber server. The uber server sends it to your driver app, and plays the list. No plugging into or wirelessly connecting to the pax's phone is necessary.
> 
> _*"And music is now a part of a 5-star Uber ride."*_
> 
> This is very disturbing. It seems to imply that if a driver does not offer this music service, that they are not delivering 5* service. I'm sure you can be the best driver out there, but you don't let them play DJ in your car, its not worth 5*. As we all know, 4* is a vote to fire the driver. Seems to be an underhanded way of forcing us to let spoiled trust fund kids play DJ and blow our speakers out. My Escape Hybrid is a base model hybrid. I still have a base model stereo, which I think sounds pretty damn good at reasonable levels, but it is not designed to be blasted. Not everyone has a high end stereo hooked up to a 1,000+ watt amp.
> 
> For now I'll just continue to play classic rock softly in the background. If they ask for a particular FM station, I'll be happy to change the station for them, but I don't want to hand over total control of my radio to them. If the stereo is so loud I can't hear a fire truck coming, or another vehicle's horn, then it is a safety issue, and I don't make compromises when safety is involved.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

*ok.. to be fair let's say this :*

In generally of course it's an innovative idea such as Uber itself is very innovative.
In regards to excellent customer service, this is another point for Uber.

*BUT IT WON'T WORK Without US UBER DRIVERS !
Why don't they show a little bit more enthusiasm to keep their good drivers happy ?*

1.) add a tip feature to the app, it's that simple. Lyft did it so why not Uber ?
2.) Like in the Sidecar App add an option how far we are willing to drive to pick up.. it's called Pickup radius !
3.) Add a feature that allows us to only receive requests from pax with an rating above 4.xx Those people usually are good and welcome riders,
they won't mess up our ratings for no reason and if WE give them a reason that's what the rating is for.
4.) BLOCK SAME PING FROM IDENTICAL RIDER.. if I don't accept his/her first request I probably won't pick him up. This just messes up my acceptance rate.
eventually this can be already eliminated with the minimum passenger rating.
5.) Allow drivers to set a minimum Fare. Since we pay a Uber Fee of 36% on a $5 ride eventually theres enough desperate guys that like to collect that type of fares.

Stuff like that that appreciates the Drivers as well would be motivating.


----------



## Tx rides

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> I don't do the post 10 PM thing either....mostly because the level of snot increases with the onboarding of booze. The other is that those hours here in Indy present an abundance of those sweet (non compensatory) 5 dollar trips. NO THANKS.....I will do 10 30 dollars trips instead of 30 10 dollar trips all week long. Uber needs to put down the bong and start paying attention. Marketing through word of mouth worked very well initially but that train has left the station. It's time to invest some money into this golden egg laying goose. I sense a "smartest guy in the room" mentality from Uber mgt. and that aint gonna cut it if they want to take this thing beyond start up to established alternative to taxis. They need to understand that drivers are the ones with skin in the game and should be treated accordingly. That will take some better cooperation and communication between Uber and it's rolling assets. Either that or somebody else will. If Uber thinks that this job market they surf which provides an abundance of drivers will last forever then they need to think again. First one to treat drivers as professionals wins all the marbles.


Just run drunk shuttles to outlying towns ! I used to live in indy, managed a club there, and was from Crawfordsville, Lived there an commuted too. Plenty of people would pony up for reliable rides from Podunk cities! Lots of private hauling opportunities out there now that Uber has forced municipalities to drop regulations! Insurance and a pax van! Cha ChingChing


----------



## SCdave

Here is a link to Spotify website introducing the Uber + Spotify promotion: https://news.spotify.com/us/2014/11/17/uber/

" The new Uber and Spotify integration, available to all Uber and Spotify Premium users on iOS and Android (with a limited feature set), starts rolling out on Friday, Nov. 21 in our 10 launch cities. The integration will continue to roll out globally over the coming weeks"

Here is the 1-2-3s quoted from Spotify Website link above:

" Connect your Spotify account from the Uber Profile screen or sign up.
Request a ride in the Uber app. If you get matched with a music-enabled Uber, the music bar will appear at the bottom of the Uber app.
Tap the music bar and select music from our ready-made playlist, your playlists or search for something new.
If you want you can wirelessly control the music from either the Uber or Spotify apps until you arrive at your destination.
Sit back and enjoy the soundtrack to your ride".
- Launching 21 Nov 2014 rolling out first in 10 lunch cities(London, Los Angeles, Mexico City, Nashville, New York, San Francisco, Singapore, Stockholm, Sydney and Toronto).
- Uber / Spotify special events including Artist "Ride-alongs" and live sessions in 5 of the 10 launch cities

From Uber Blog https://get.uber.com/spotify/

" It only takes a minute to set up. Choose any song from the Spotify catalog or set a playlist before your trip begins. Either way, it won't use any data"

Good, bad, indifferent...don't know? It's another Promotion. There will be more to come.


----------



## SCdave

Just spotted this on BBC News http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-30080974

Interesting part for me is this part of article:

_"_Win/win
_Both Mr Kalanick and Spotify's chief executive Daniel Ek declined to go into detail about the finances of the deal.

"There's a mutual win/win on this one," said Mr Kalanick.

Spotify hit the headlines recently when the singer-songwriter Taylor Swift withdrew her music catalogue from the service, claiming it did not fairly compensate artists.

"After a couple of weeks on the defensive, Spotify will be hoping that this alliance with a similarly hyped digital business will move the streaming music debate onto new topics," Chris Cooke, business editor of Complete Music Update (CMU) told the BBC.

"One of the big issues that was discussed following Taylor Swift's departure from Spotify was how streaming services can distinguish their paid-for level from their free level.

"Artists like Swift think that Spotify's free option gives too much away.

"But by offering extra functionality like the in-car listening with Uber, Spotify might be able to persuade more people to upgrade to premium despite having a very generous freemium offer."_

************************
So Uber profits from this promotion. Spotify is looking to profit from this promotion (add value to Premium Accounts).

Now, I actually enjoy (most of the time) letting someone use Aux Cable and listen to what they like. But back to what is important. How does this get monetized for us Drivers?


----------



## Guest

Disappointed to see such push back. While I understand uber straight up lies, deceives, and seems to screw drivers at every turn..I'm actually excited about this feature. I can't wait to see the surprise on customers faces when they have the freedom to play there music. Yes it sucks uber makes us pay for it!!! But we are in the service industry and we should provide the highest level of service to are riders when we can. Now Uber should still pay us some how for the extra data..but this is making the experience better for the rider and that's a good thing. 

We get screwed by Uber left and right I know. Im honestly sickend how uber treats its drivers..especially coming from Apple which is a 180 from Uber in almost every way. But it's been fun being apart of Uber..getting to brake rules, be a rebal, say screw the authority and getting to meet cool people along the way. Uber has been has been a fun exciting part of my life! 

Uber Is loyal to no one..we are nothing to Uber and it's really nothing to me..I use Uber for fun money and freedom. It uses me for revenue generation. I used to get mad and shake my fist at the air..forget it..just accept Uber for what it is..trust me you'll be a lot more at peace


----------



## SCdave

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Disappointed to see such push back. While I understand uber straight up lies, deceives, and seems to screw drivers at every turn..I'm actually excited about this feature. I can't wait to see the surprise on customers faces when they have the freedom to play there music. Yes it sucks uber makes us pay for it!!! But we are in the service industry and we should provide the highest level of service to are riders when we can. Now Uber should still pay us some how for the extra data..but this is making the experience better for the rider and that's a good thing.
> 
> We get screwed by Uber left and right I know. Im honestly sickend how uber treats its drivers..especially coming from Apple which is a 180 from Uber in almost every way. But it's been fun being apart of Uber..getting to brake rules, be a rebal, say screw the authority and getting to meet cool people along the way. Uber has been has been a fun exciting part of my life!
> 
> Uber Is loyal to no one..we are nothing to Uber and it's really nothing to me..I use Uber for fun money and freedom. It uses me for revenue generation. I used to get mad and shake my fist at the air..forget it..just accept Uber for what it is..trust me you'll be a lot more at peace


I don't see in any press releases that the "Driver pays for Data". The Uber/Spotify Premium will be a joint promotion by these two companies using Uber App / Spotify Premium on the Rider's SmartPhone/Device and then streamed through the Driver's Vehicle. Driver will have to allows this / have this as an option in their Uber Vehicle.
Either with Streaming capability as promoted (Aux cable should work but don't see this promoted in any Uber / Spotify info).

Again, don't see any references to Driver related Data Usage.


----------



## UberLuxbod

I assume this was why they asked if you have an Aux input and Aux cable recently.

I have let pax play their music via the car stereo since i started.

Not via Bluetooth or Aux by via a USB cable.

Much easier than trying you sync up a phone to Bluetooth.

Though reading this thread many Uber drivers are incompatible with any service occupation.

Only allow pax to play music if on Surge?

Expectations all the time for tips.

Want better rates?

Get a better car.

And move up to an Uber catagory that pays better


----------



## grams777

SCdave said:


> I don't see in any press releases that the "Driver pays for Data". The Uber/Spotify Premium will be a joint promotion by these two companies using Uber App / Spotify Premium on the Rider's SmartPhone/Device and then streamed through the Driver's Vehicle. Driver will have to allows this / have this as an option in their Uber Vehicle.
> Either with Streaming capability as promoted (Aux cable should work but don't see this promoted in any Uber / Spotify info).
> 
> Again, don't see any references to Driver related Data Usage.


The driver pays if the Uber Partner app is on their own phone. It's in the FAQ (see below).

Since this is normal quality, figure about one cent per minute of streaming based on a $10 per GB data plan (1 MB per minute at Spotify normal streaming rate).

http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music

*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS*
*I use my own device to run the Uber Partner App. How much data will music use?*

If you use the Uber Partner app on an Uber-provided phone, the data will be covered by the subscription fee. *If you use the Uber Partner app on your own device, the data for Music could be an additional cost.* This integration uses the "normal" quality option for streaming. Learn more about Spotify's data usage here. We're working closely with wireless carriers to offer discounted or zero rated music data plans (much like the plans that are currently available to consumers). Partners currently have access to discounted phone plans with carriers like AT&T and Verizon, and we are in talks to expand these discounts in the coming months. Keep in mind that enabling rider music is optional.


----------



## mp775

Rockwall said:


> Clarification: music streaming is not counted in your T-MOBILE LTE data quota. However, commercial breaks are using your data, as they use different Server/IP , unless you have premium music account


The press release says the feature requires a premium Spotify account.


----------



## scrurbscrud

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Disappointed to see such push back. While I understand uber straight up lies, deceives, and seems to screw drivers at every turn..I'm actually excited about this feature. I can't wait to see the surprise on customers faces when they have the freedom to play there music. Yes it sucks uber makes us pay for it!!! But we are in the service industry and we should provide the highest level of service to are riders when we can. Now Uber should still pay us some how for the extra data..but this is making the experience better for the rider and that's a good thing.
> 
> We get screwed by Uber left and right I know. Im honestly sickend how uber treats its drivers..especially coming from Apple which is a 180 from Uber in almost every way. But it's been fun being apart of Uber..getting to brake rules, be a rebal, say screw the authority and getting to meet cool people along the way. Uber has been has been a fun exciting part of my life!
> 
> Uber Is loyal to no one..we are nothing to Uber and it's really nothing to me..I use Uber for fun money and freedom. It uses me for revenue generation. I used to get mad and shake my fist at the air..forget it..just accept Uber for what it is..trust me you'll be a lot more at peace


There is a very distinct difference in driver attitude in locations where they get paid adequately. In NYC a driver can at least justify the costs vs. pay quotient. That isn't the case in MOST other places.


----------



## scrurbscrud

grams777 said:


> The driver pays if the Uber Partner app is on their own phone. It's in the FAQ (see below).
> 
> Since this is normal quality, figure about one cent per minute of streaming based on a $10 per GB data plan (1 MB per minute at Spotify normal streaming rate).
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music
> 
> *FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS*
> *I use my own device to run the Uber Partner App. How much data will music use?*
> 
> If you use the Uber Partner app on an Uber-provided phone, the data will be covered by the subscription fee. *If you use the Uber Partner app on your own device, the data for Music could be an additional cost.* This integration uses the "normal" quality option for streaming. Learn more about Spotify's data usage here. We're working closely with wireless carriers to offer discounted or zero rated music data plans (much like the plans that are currently available to consumers). Partners currently have access to discounted phone plans with carriers like AT&T and Verizon, and we are in talks to expand these discounts in the coming months. Keep in mind that enabling rider music is optional.


Spotify will only be available in my ride during surge and with XL fares.

*No net $2.40 ride to me will be sucking my gig data account to boot, period.*


----------



## chi1cabby

Oc_DriverX said:


> From: http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#faq
> 
> "
> *How will this affect Turn by Turn Navigation?*
> 
> Voice navigation will not be available when Music is enabled."
> 
> So your rider will have his tunes, and you will need to stare at the screen to get directions! And, the driver gets to pay for the data!
> 
> Rider gets his tunes, but possibly less safe ride.
> Uber gets their name in the news.
> The "partner"/driver gets the annoyance and may end up paying to boot!
> 
> This seems like a well hyped solution to a problem that did not exist!


This explains the nitty gritty of the Spotify setup:
No Voice Navigation.
Driver pays for the Spotify data. Perhaps BYOD Drivers should ask Uber to now pay $10/week in Data Subscription Charge!


----------



## HisShadowX

I figured everyone here would be pissed off by this. Man this post is just jiving with ideas for a new forum post tonight.


----------



## scrurbscrud

SCdave said:


> Here is a link to Spotify website introducing the Uber + Spotify promotion: https://news.spotify.com/us/2014/11/17/uber/
> From Uber Blog https://get.uber.com/spotify/
> 
> " It only takes a minute to set up. Choose any song from the Spotify catalog or set a playlist before your trip begins. Either way, it won't use any data"
> 
> Good, bad, indifferent...don't know? It's another Promotion. There will be more to come.


It probably won't use data from the pax end. That MAY not be the case from the drivers end. If it does use driver paid data, then shame on Uber. And shame on them also if we have to pay for Spotify premium service.

This setup can easily be end run by drivers simply making their own hookups available. And most pax play their own phone held music anyway. Seldom do they want streaming from anyone. They want their one or two pet party songs on short drives to the next bar/club to keep the party on.


----------



## Goober

Sounds like ratings pressure to get drivers to upgrade their vehicles to something with Bluetooth via Santander financing!


----------



## Courageous

I have no smart phone...my car is bluetooth enabled though. I use Uber's phone. 

Unless Uber were to work out something with my carrier to provide the streaming music free (when I do give in and finally get a smart phone)...I would NEVER pay for any data used by a passenger...never.


----------



## LA Cabbie

This is proof that Uber has no consideration and zero respect for the drivers. It's all about satisfying the elite of society who see Uber nothing more than modern day slaves to be their gofers (go for this go for that) OR to the drunks as robots programmed to provide them cheap transportation.

Allowing passengers to control a driver's sound is extremely dangerous and uncomfortable. Before I get to why, I guarantee you if you don't provide this amenity to your passengers they will rate you one. Let's face it, Uber is engaging in illegal, immoral and unethical activities and they made if official! By that, I mean the passenger thinks that drivers are employees of Uber. Most people and youngsters in particular have no concept of independent contractor status. They think you are like a McDee's worker. They make a special offer, say free toy with purchase of value meal and the person behind the counter has to comply. As Independent Contractors, when we accept the call or in ridesharing lingo, ping, your duty is to take passenger from point A to point B in the safest and most efficient manner. Everything else is your personal choice. If Uber does not like that, then they need to add you on their payroll with hourly salary and health benefits. Coincidentally Uber head hancho Travis Kalanick 'loves' Obamacare. So any of you expecting to be classified by Uber as employees, forget about it!

As to why allowing passengers to control your sound system is dangerous: These drunks fresh out the bar, will blast their demonic music as loud as they possible can while all along getting jacked up to the beat. This is very unsafe for several reasons:

1) If you have more than 2 passengers, they will bang their heads, shift their body to the music, when driving a car, especially a Prius at high speeds, this will cause the car to lose control.

2) Your back window view will be obstructed because these guys would be jumping up and down, moving right and left in the backseat.

3) You can't hear your surrounding. Folks, this one is very important, only way to know Motorcycles are coming, or worse, in a state like CA where they can legally split lanes and pass by your side inches away, the only sure fire way to know of their passing is hearing their motor. Most accidents involving motorcycles and cars is because the car driver does not notice at all there is a motorcycle in their surrounding.

4) This is almost as important as the above, depending on the music played and how loud, you can mistake it for external sounds. Example, a horn or a crash, or screeching of brakes, or even pedestrians yelling. All this will cause you to lose focus and perhaps hit the brakes thinking something horribly went wrong but not then you get rear ended.

Not to mention emergency vehicles. You hear them before you see them. When I drive cab late at night, many times the police or ambulance would have their lights on but no sirens, I pass by an intersection and all of a sudden see a police cruiser or ambulance fly right in front of me. Three in the morning, emergency drivers do not anticipate any one on the roads, so they blow through intersections with no regards. If you had loud music and people diverting your attention, it could be a very ugly outcome...

5) If you had a passenger in the seat next to you, chances are, you already have at least 3 in the back and they are rocking it out. The guy in the front probably drunk will mess with your radio/dashboard. Obviously this will mess up things and cause you great aggravation and confusion.

As a cab driver, if people request the radio, I comply, but I keep the music low so it is not all the distracting. If the passengers get to taken away by the music, I simply turn it off. In the can industry, if a passenger dares to physically take over our sound system with out permission, we move their hands away from the radio and scold them with 'this is not a night club' .

Travis Kalanick effectively turned the passenger into a DJ and your car into a night club!

Seriously Uber drivers, to Travis, this is one big game and Travis is having the time of his life. Driving Taxi is the most unfulfilling, depressing and dangerous job out there. In any round up for top 10 worst jobs, we show up, most times in top 5, and I think a couple of times we won first place. This is nothing to brag about!!! Our job is more dangerous than police officers and the electricians who climb hundred foot towers dealing with 120k volt wires and lumberjacks sawing gigantic trees God knows where. The pay is worst than that of a fast food worker or even an illegal immigrant working the fields for $5 an hour. And the feeling you get after you drop off some banker at a upscale eatery for brunch where they order $40 meals while you get $2.42 or party goers at a swanky hotel that you couldn't afford if you Uberred around for 2.42 years (think the only exception here is Optimus Prime ) is just the worst feeling imaginable.

In my honest opinion folks, passengers did not dump taxi because Uber is cheaper, better, and safer like Mr. Kalanick would like us to believe, but because drivers can get away with far more shenanigans with you than with us. I picked up a customer the other night from a bar that used to call us before Uber came along, he was so drunk that he could not get the Uber app or even his phone to work. For the 15 minute ride, all he said was how great Uber was because I couldn't procure for him prostitutes and weed.

Imagine if I was to get rated???


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

scrurbscrud said:


> Do you really think Uber's servers can handle that and what would it do to driver PAID gig usage?


Their servers couldn't even handle Halloween activity.


----------



## scrurbscrud

HisShadowX said:


> I figured everyone here would be pissed off by this. Man this post is just jiving with ideas for a new forum post tonight.


There are legitimate objections, the reasons for which are easily observed for content.


----------



## duggles

The good news is, when you get into an Uber accident now and Uber insurance won't cover you, you can hire that TV lawyer and claim that the accident was caused by the rider's ability to control the radio/music. Could make a case that Uber was liable and endangered everyone in the car and you had no choice.


----------



## HisShadowX

duggles said:


> The good news is, when you get into an Uber accident now and Uber insurance won't cover you, you can hire that TV lawyer and claim that the accident was caused by the rider's ability to control the radio/music. Could make a case that Uber was liable and endangered everyone in the car and you had no choice.


Highly doubtful in major cities it's apart of many city regulations and laws the passanger of a cab has the right to change the station to his or her choosing.

However there is no law anywhere that cabs have to take the hit for data so a client can listen to their own premium music channel. Only radio is covered


----------



## Sydney Uber

Actionjax said:


> I got an email and had to sign an NDA last week on something they were doing here in this market. The Aux Jack was required to participate. Thing is here in Canada there is no Spotify. So not sure what they plan to do.


Perhaps UBER just wants you to shut up - period!


----------



## SCdave

Actionjax said:


> I got an email and had to sign an NDA last week on something they were doing here in this market. The Aux Jack was required to participate. Thing is here in Canada there is no Spotify. So not sure what they plan to do.


....."Spotify launched in Toronto 30 Sept 2014 http://globalnews.ca/news/1589553/music-streaming-service-spotify-launches-in-canada/


----------



## UL Driver SF

UberLuxbod said:


> I assume this was why they asked if you have an Aux input and Aux cable recently.
> 
> I have let pax play their music via the car stereo since i started.
> 
> Not via Bluetooth or Aux by via a USB cable.
> 
> Much easier than trying you sync up a phone to Bluetooth.
> 
> Though reading this thread many Uber drivers are incompatible with any service occupation.
> 
> Only allow pax to play music if on Surge?
> 
> Expectations all the time for tips.
> 
> Want better rates?
> 
> Get a better car.
> 
> And move up to an Uber catagory that pays better


Now see....the USB option I like. But I don't have it. It is quick and works well. There are still potential privacy issues but that's ok.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Not sure what Privacy issues in different circumstances.

But in my XJ the stereo has remembered every iPhone I have connected to it.

The only CD stored on my stereo harddrive is James Blunt!

Obviously my stereo is 3yrs old so not the latest tech.


----------



## SCdave

Link to Uber Spotify FAQs : http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#faq


----------



## scrurbscrud

SCdave said:


> Link to Uber Spotify FAQs : http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#faq


Guess we figured that one out huh?

*"If you use the Uber Partner app on your own device, the data for Music could be an additional cost."*

Thanks Uber and Spotify!

Gee, I WONDER if this could be the reason Uber pimped to unload their company supplied phones and drivers thought they might save a few pennies?

Good grief these guys are so predictable.


----------



## Robert G

It is innovative for them to provide this service, but in the end with drivers having to use their own data with no compensation of any kind. I will still be an uber slave and offer this service because I need the money to pay off debt.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Why would the driver use their own data?

If the pax wants to connect to the car stereo to play some tunes then I have no issue with that.

If they want to use Spotify that is also fine.

But my phone and the Uber phone are for me and my work.

Though I regularly use the Uber iPhone as a wifi hotspot if an Uber pax needs to use their laptop.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

UberLuxbod said:


> Why would the driver use their own data?
> 
> If the pax wants to connect to the car stereo to play some tunes then I have no issue with that.
> 
> If they want to use Spotify that is also fine.
> 
> But my phone and the Uber phone are for me and my work.
> 
> Though I regularly use the Uber iPhone as a wifi hotspot if an Uber pax needs to use their laptop.


well part of your work now is paying for your passenger's music data. Aren't you thankful?


----------



## Jay2dresq

UberLuxbod said:


> Why would the driver use their own data?
> 
> If the pax wants to connect to the car stereo to play some tunes then I have no issue with that.
> 
> If they want to use Spotify that is also fine.
> 
> But my phone and the Uber phone are for me and my work.
> 
> Though I regularly use the Uber iPhone as a wifi hotspot if an Uber pax needs to use their laptop.


How do you do that? I figured something like that would be disabled. I'd offer free wifi in my car if it was using Uber's data.


----------



## UL Driver SF

UberLuxbod said:


> Not sure what Privacy issues in different circumstances.
> 
> But in my XJ the stereo has remembered every iPhone I have connected to it.
> 
> The only CD stored on my stereo harddrive is James Blunt!
> 
> Obviously my stereo is 3yrs old so not the latest tech.


You watch. Someone will write a program to pull the info out of the connected phones. From what I understand it wouldn't be that hard.


----------



## driveLA

I don't mind the music. I usually prefer the pax suggest what they want to listen to. 

You're in control of the volume at the end of the day. 

I think this partnership is stupid though. If the pax is playing music out of their own phone it's not too different than what is already available to them. 

The only difference is Uber probably just made millions off a partnership with Spotify while we're still getting paid the same (or lower even) shit fares to implement the partnership. 

Hey I thought we were "partners" too? Where's my cut?!


----------



## UL Driver SF

driveLA said:


> I don't mind the music. I usually prefer the pax suggest what they want to listen to.
> 
> You're in control of the volume at the end of the day.
> 
> I think this partnership is stupid though. If the pax is playing music out of their own phone it's not too different than what is already available to them.
> 
> The only difference is Uber probably just made millions off a partnership with Spotify while we're still getting paid the same (or lower even) shit fares to implement the partnership.
> 
> Hey I thought we were "partners" too? Where's my cut?!


I understand why they did this. It even makes sense. But....

Poor execution to try and use drivers data plan.


----------



## Pascal O.

driveLA said:


> I don't mind the music. I usually prefer the pax suggest what they want to listen to.
> 
> You're in control of the volume at the end of the day.
> 
> I think this partnership is stupid though. If the pax is playing music out of their own phone it's not too different than what is already available to them.
> 
> The only difference is Uber probably just made millions off a partnership with Spotify while we're still getting paid the same (or lower even) shit fares to implement the partnership.
> 
> Hey I thought we were "partners" too? Where's my cut?!


The main issue isn't the pax playing music. Would I rather be in control of the music in my car? Yes. But it wouldn't kill me if them playing their music gets a good rating.

Where the REAL problem lies is that Uber is fully aware that the majority of drivers use their personal devices for Uber & this new found partnership w/ Spotify requires data to link/stream the pax music -- as the pax controls the music from their phone that in turn changes the tracks on YOUR personal device which Uber assumes will be connected to the vehicle's speakers -- @ the expense of the drivers already limited smartphone data (Unless you have an unlimited data plan).

Thus, it's ANOTHER expense drivers have to add to their Uberdriver budget & as expected, Uber is NOT compensating us for this -- but probably has a backend deal w/ Spotify.

That's the problem


----------



## newsboy559

scrurbscrud said:


> Having to jack in doesn't address the seamless integration feature does it. I mean they'd have to plug in. That isn't seamless.


The video says the pax will have their music playing when they step in the car. This would suggest there's no physical integration between the pax phone and the driver phone.


----------



## fargonaz

Shit, the radio broke... Sorry.


----------



## grams777

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2850092/ubers-ridercontrolled-spotify-jams-could-cost-drivers.html

"Uber drivers nice enough to let their passengers control a car's music with Spotify might find themselves subsidizing the party."


----------



## newsboy559

UberLuxbod said:


> I assume this was why they asked if you have an Aux input and Aux cable recently.
> 
> I have let pax play their music via the car stereo since i started.
> 
> Not via Bluetooth or Aux by via a USB cable.
> 
> Much easier than trying you sync up a phone to Bluetooth.
> 
> Though reading this thread many Uber drivers are incompatible with any service occupation.
> 
> Only allow pax to play music if on Surge?
> 
> Expectations all the time for tips.
> 
> Want better rates?
> 
> Get a better car.
> 
> And move up to an Uber catagory that pays better


With all due respect, there are MANY areas of the country (US here) who don't have nearly the demand you do. It's a completely different scenario. The only option in my city is UberX.


----------



## NightRider

Actionjax said:


> I got an email and had to sign an NDA last week on something they were doing here in this market. The Aux Jack was required to participate. Thing is here in Canada there is no Spotify. So not sure what they plan to do.


I've often wondered about how many things takes place under NDA's between uber and us partners... did you sign the NDA and does it allow you to even mention the existence of the NDA?


----------



## NightRider

newsboy559 said:


> The video says the pax will have their music playing when they step in the car. This would suggest there's no physical integration between the pax phone and the driver phone.


Actually, the video says that you will start hearing the passenger's music before you even get to the passenger. What's happenening is that on the pax phone, they'll be able to establish a playlist. That playlist will get transmitted over to the driver's phone and commence playing on the driver's phone, using the driver's data.


----------



## Actionjax

NightRider said:


> I've often wondered about how many things takes place under NDA's between uber and us partners... did you sign the NDA and does it allow you to even mention the existence of the NDA?


You can mention you are under NDA. Just you cant mention what is in the NDA. Also update on this up here, Spotify is here in Canada. (Launched a few months ago). So not sure how popular it will be. Will let you know after today. I am on a pilot from 2 till 6 PM and they will guarantee $100 to participate with no minimum of rides. We will also be segregated from the other UberX drivers so we will only get music requests.

For those who have their own phones or Android phones Uber is giving people their Iphones free of charge for the time being till Uber here in Toronto gets people Data plans that will help with the costs.

Also the Aux cable they provided was too short to reach my jack in the center of the console. I had to Spring $10 for a 10 ft one to make it work.

Something tells me I will be sitting in a lot for the 4 hours not doing much. But we will find out soon enough. You need a Spotify premium account also for it to work. So people need to be paying members of spotify for them to use the music service. (I just use the free service myself, I think most people are on this)

My driver App is already showing the new feature as of last night.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Should be interesting AJ. I will probably be on board if the stream works decent at the low bit/data rate and I can toss the feed by bluetooth where I want it. Did they address bluetooth OR why does it appear only useful with aux. cable?


----------



## Actionjax

scrurbscrud said:


> Should be interesting AJ. I will probably be on board if the stream works decent at the low bit/data rate and I can toss the feed by bluetooth where I want it. Did they address bluetooth OR why does it appear only useful with aux. cable?


Only works right now with the AUX cable. They said Bluetooth is on the way but there was problems having it ready for launch. (I got the sound going through my Bluetooth for the test tone, but the system wont register as the driver app says Aux off and will force the music switch to off when you go online)


----------



## Uber Driver 007

Everyone be careful as having the AUX cable connected to your Phone may route incoming ride request beeps to your car's speakers; and if your radio volumn is low/off...you might not recongnize you were getting a request.


----------



## teshiron

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Everyone be careful as having the AUX cable connected to your Phone may route incoming ride request beeps to your car's speakers; and if your radio volumn is low/off...you might not recongnize you were getting a request.


No need to worry about this. I've been testing the new version of the app (on the Uber-provided iPhone, mind you) for a few days with the aux cable connected and "enable music" turned on as per the music instructions. Ride requests still beep out of the phone speaker just fine, and so does the navigation voice. You can drive with your car stereo tuned to another mode as well.

According to the FAQ, if a rider chooses to use the music feature, you'd have to remember to turn your car stereo back to aux, and *while the trip is active* (i.e. from slide-to-start-trip to slide-to-end-trip), all sound from your phone will route through the car speakers. The passenger's music doesn't start playing until you slide-to-start-trip, or when they select their first song, whichever is later. That's explained in their post.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Started today. Looks like it only works with UberX, but no other cars available other than Uberx, I only see two on the map doing it. I've seen 3 total. Looks like this will be short lived. So many buttons on the slide bar, going to start confusing the customers, they need to put their lunch crap and audio option somewhere else. Or at least hide the uberfresh option when you can't get it anyway. Customers are already confused, they're going to wonder WTF Artist means. At this point, with so many useless options, I would just call a cab, since uber is do frickin cluttered with crap.


----------



## LookyLou

Optimus Uber said:


> Started today. Looks like it only works with UberX, but no other cars available other than Uberx, I only see two on the map doing it. I've seen 3 total. Looks like this will be short lived. So many buttons on the slide bar, going to start confusing the customers, they need to put their lunch crap and audio option somewhere else. Or at least hide the uberfresh option when you can't get it anyway. Customers are already confused, they're going to wonder WTF Artist means. At this point, with so many useless options, I would just call a cab, since uber is do frickin cluttered with crap.


So much for the KISS (keep it simple stupid) philosophy. Duh!


----------



## Actionjax

Just an update on on yesterday. Got only 1 request. Person didn't know that the service plays through the Uber app and not the Spotify app but once I told him he was good to go. 

System worked just fine but near the end on the promo got lots of far requests from PAX who were ordering to avoid the surge on the regular Uberx during that time. 

I will keep it going for now but don't see this being big around here. Right now it doesn't cost me anything so I'm ok with it.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

In the end, I don't think many people give a shit about choosing the music in their taxi cabs, not even the spoiled youngins.


----------



## Yougottabekiddingme!

**** off UBER, get a ****ing Clue you stupid non driving assholes! Is that Travis Mom with another great idea. Mommy Marketing. 
Enjoy it while you got it because this too shall be short lived.


----------



## driveLA

So wait

I saw the artist option for the cars.

So pax actually have to choose that to get an uber that has the music thing switched on?

Just so they can get a car that plays their music through the app?

Lol this whole mess is way too complicated. I've had pax bring it up and I asked if they want to try to get it to work and none have even wanted to bother with it.

Offering an aux for music through their own phone is sufficient.

Getting these idiots that can't even use the uber app competently to use another app within the app to transmit to our app and connecting an aux to my phone while driving is just some stupid ****ing shit.

Some idiot at Uber thought this was a great idea huh. Complete fail. 

Uber is doing way too much. Most pax don't even know what uber plus is.


----------



## chi1cabby

driveLA said:


> I saw the artist option for the cars.


This is UberArtist:

*UBER MAKING DIPLO DRIVER FOR DAY, UPPING DOUCHINESS FACTOR TO ELEVEN*
By Zak Stone
http://www.playboy.com/articles/uber-******










*Diplo Will Be an Uber Driver This Afternoon*
http://m.laweekly.com/westcoastsound/2014/11/21/diplo-will-be-an-uber-driver-this-afternoon


----------



## Sean O'Gorman

I do not know who Diplo is. Just hearing that name makes me think of the Legos for infants.


----------



## Markopolo

Whatever Uber decides, I am the only person who decides what I do in my car. I play the music I like, listen to the talkshow I like & talk about whatever I want...even promote my own online business. I play my Spotify tunes but will not let pax impose music on me.


----------



## Markopolo

Whatever Uber decides, I am the only person who decides what I do in my car. I play the music I like, listen to the talkshow I like & talk about whatever I want...even promote my own online business. I play my Spotify tunes but will not let the pax impose me their music choice.


----------



## Actionjax

So not sure if it will be worth it. I can see why the partnership as you need a Spotify paid account to do it. I can see this being good for Spotify as it can get their membership up. Good for Uber as it gives clients a new service. But what I don't understand is why make it so complicated. I offered my AUX port for longer Airport rides and longer trips over 15 min. I only get 1 in 20 actually take me up on it. Most say the Radio station that plays pop is just fine. Odd time they ask for a particular station and that's no big deal.

Anyways I will keep it running for the next 30 days to see if I even get one. Something tells me it will never get used. Especially if there is little uptake for most drivers to get on. If given a choice to get me 10 min away with music or a driver 3 min away, I know who I would pick. I just want to get to my destination.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

driveLA said:


> Offering an aux for music through their own phone is sufficient.


Apparently we live in a world where jumping through a bunch of digital hoops to get around asking someone for a cord is called "innovation".


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A.

Drivers Unite! Follow us on Twiiter @NoTripsAt6


----------



## elelegido

This Spotify malarkey could be a very, very positive thing for drivers IF the rider app works the way I understand it does.

I've long thought that the rider app could be improved enormously if it contained a ******bag filter. Maybe this is it. In my experience every pax who has asked to connect their phone to my stereo has been a ******; drunks wanting "to rock/party" etc, entitled princesses, frat boys, hipsters or a combination of the above, and all wanting to crank up the volume to ridiculous levels. 

Lucrative airport fares don't want to "DJ in their ride". Nor do people who just want to get home from work. Or any other quality fare. Only the trash.

If pax are required to choose between Spotify-enabled and non Spotify enabled cars before they request the ride, then this will filter out a good proportion of ******baggery for drivers who decline to provide the music service.


----------



## Jessie Newburn

I rarely have people ask to play music: only 3 pax out of over 100 rides. I think it's a good thing for them to drive in silence sometimes. Good for the soul.


----------

